# Topics > Books >  Book "Cyber Republic: Reinventing Democracy in the Age of Intelligent Machines", George Zarkadakis, 2020

## Airicist

"Cyber Republic: Reinventing Democracy in the Age of Intelligent Machines", George Zarkadakis, September 22, 2020 on Amazon

----------

